# Looking for more players in far north Chicago suburbs



## MythosaAkira (Oct 28, 2007)

Our group is looking for another player or two for our weekly D&D (3.5e) campaigns. We play on Friday nights from about 7/7:30 until 11/11:30 in Gurnee. Currently we are alternating between two campaigns, one "regular" D&D (set in the homebrew in my .sig below) and the other Ravenloft. Each campaign goes for 2 weeks then flips to the other.

If you're interested, reply to this thread or e-mail me at brucegulke at gmail dot com.


----------



## MythosaAkira (Nov 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## MythosaAkira (Dec 9, 2007)

Deron -

Did you ever get my reply to your e-mail message about this post? I haven't heard from you; just wanted to make sure it didn't get swallowed by a spam filter or something.


----------



## Kareyev (Dec 11, 2007)

Must of died in some sort of filter as I never saw it.  I sent you another note last night.  Give that a shot.  I'll make a Gmail account if that fails.


----------



## MythosaAkira (Dec 11, 2007)

I got your message, I've sent a reply. Hopefully it gets through!

Oddly enough, the first message you sent me originally had gotten trapped by GMail's spam filter (maybe the URLs made it think it was spam...?). I was looking for a different message that may have gotten caught when I noticed something mentioning ENWorld and D&D and realized "that's not spam"


----------



## Dfranco83 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Interested*

I am getting tired of just running Shadowrun 4th. So I would be interested to play some D&D.


----------



## MythosaAkira (Dec 14, 2007)

We're actually filled up for now, but if that changes I'll let you know.

Thanks!


----------

